# Norco Valence Alloy



## DIRBike (Apr 10, 2012)

I am a first time road bike rider in Winnipeg, Canada. I am 6'3" 225 and have run a few half marathons and marathon. I am looking to ride for fun, fitness and do a couple triathlons with my bike for fun personal competition. 

Any comments on the 2012 Norco Valence Alloy as my option? They retail here for $820 / $1,070 / $1,385 for the Sora / Tiagra / 105 sets respectively. Tiagra and 105 come with carbon forks.


----------



## Stick Legs (May 28, 2012)

I'm looking at this bike too. having a hard time finding reviews on it. On paper it looks great.


----------

